# White sidewalls or black walls?



## Rivnut (Feb 5, 2022)

As I look at the bikes that have pictures posted then look at the Schwinn catalog scan of the same bike, I see bikes in the catalog with white sidewall tires but pictures of the same model for a given year with black wall tires. Or vice versa. The catalog shows black wall tires and the pictured bike has white sidewalls.  Is there any unstated rule that the tires on a given bike be the same as they had when the bike was originally assembled?  I see quite a few Typhoons with white sidewalls and Tigers with black walls which for 1959 (and for some unknown reason, I have a few) that are opposite of what they should have.  Do I leave everything as is or do I start swapping tires and wheels? 
Thanks,
Ed


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 5, 2022)

I would say it's all due to the owners personal preference. Some bikes look better with blackwall tires and some look like crap with them. I'd never put a set of blackwalls on my Corvettes but I really like the blackwalls on the Varsity and other lightweights. Schwinnbikebobb puts whitewalls on "all" his bikes in case you haven't noticed. When you find an old bike in the barn that hasn't been used for decades most of them will have a non standard brand and it's usually a blackwall. That's due to the vast variety of manufactures and retailers decades ago and many didn't carry white wall tires plus they cost more if you they did have them. Retailers like Sears and Wards or even BFG didn't always have whitewalls available.   

Look at the tires that were on my 55 Corvette. POS and the smallest middleweight tire I've ever seen. Early 70's? Kenda with the Schwinn name on them. And the tubes were slightly bigger than a lightweight tube! They probably cost half of what a WW Westwind cost back in the day.


----------



## bloo (Feb 5, 2022)

Schwinn put their name on those S7 Kendas?! Wow.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 6, 2022)

bloo said:


> Schwinn put their name on those S7 Kendas?! Wow.




Yes they had their name on them. I have a 1969 Deluxe Twinn (S7) that had a set that was a little later issue of the Kendas with a slightly different tread, and they had the white oval with Schwinn on them.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 6, 2022)

Some of the Schwinn bikes were advertised to come with WW tires I believe the Corvette mentioned by  GT is one of them. As far as a Typhoon I thought the De Luxe came with WW tires as well. You could have a dealer put them on any bike you wanted before it left the showroom. Like GT said your preference. I dress up almost all my bikes with WW's I really love the classic look of them. Having used the new larger S-7 tires on my bikes I have a real hard time leaving any skinny aftermarket tires on my bikes.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 6, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I would say it's all due to the owners personal preference. Some bikes look better with blackwall tires and some look like crap with them. I'd never put a set of blackwalls on my Corvettes but I really like the blackwalls on the Varsity and other lightweights. Schwinnbikebobb puts whitewalls on "all" his bikes in case you haven't noticed. When you find an old bike in the barn that hasn't been used for decades most of them will have a non standard brand and it's usually a blackwall. That's due to the vast variety of manufactures and retailers decades ago and many didn't carry white wall tires plus they cost more if you they did have them. Retailers like Sears and Wards or even BFG didn't always have whitewalls available.
> 
> Look at the tires that were on my 55 Corvette. POS and the smallest middleweight tire I've ever seen. Early 70's? Kenda with the Schwinn name on them. And the tubes were slightly bigger than a lightweight tube! They probably cost half of what a WW Westwind cost back in the day.
> 
> View attachment 1564782



I had a black 5 speed Corvette with black walls, I thought it looked tuff. Sold it on years ago


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 6, 2022)

As already stated, It’s personal preference. No rules. I’d think the only time it might otherwise matter  would be in a show where the judges have absolute proof that a certain bike was sold with one or the other. I like black walls on everything with  wheels. Never cared for red lines or white letters but I do like red Grand Tycoons on a few color bikes. I guess some whitewalls looked ok on old land barges like my ‘59 Star Chief or 68’Wildcat convert way back when, I’d swap ‘em out today for black and wires


----------



## schwinnman67 (Feb 6, 2022)

Schwinn did make some bikes with white walls standard (my 63 KSHD American came with them per the catalog),
while others had black walls standard (my 62 Typhoon had black walls standard per the catalog).


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 6, 2022)

Always liked the basic m/w schwinns with black walls and white or cream rims. My wife has a debbie with white westwinds, we bought it that way. she wont let me swap them
for black


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 6, 2022)

I typically use whitewalls on Corvettes, Jaguar, Tigers etc and use Blackwalls on lower end models like Speedster, Typhoon and so on. I am currently running Blackwalls on my 61 Corvette, mainly because I haven’t been able to get my hands on any. I do a lot of trading with local guys so I just use what I can. At least I’ve been lucky enough to get them in very good ridable condition or new.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 6, 2022)

I for one do not like the WW with white  painted rims only Chrome. The chrome can go either black or WW. Some dark colored bike look bad a-$-$ with BW tires. See  @rollfaster  Corvette and Speedster above.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 6, 2022)

I'm sure I could find a spot for that green  American as well.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Feb 6, 2022)

If there's anything I've observed over the years...when people buy a bike, they instantly feel the need to do something to "make it their own." Tires, tubes, grips, seats, pedals...the wear items...that's what seems to get swapped first, whether you tell people the correct date code tires were hard to find, the tubes are NOS Goodyear, whatever...they get swapped, that's their preference. The main time tire types become a problem are when the bikes change hands. Deluxe bikes are expected to have fenders and whitewalls....Stingrays for example take a big hit on price if their chainguard is screened Deluxe and they don't have those. Ride what you want on Your bike! Just know that if you're going to sell a bike, and you claim it's "all original" and put a big price tag on it, the tires better match what's expected for that price tag. 
I also don't like to have to baby expensive brittle whitewalls, so you won't see many originals on my bikes.


----------



## Schwinny (Feb 6, 2022)

Its also an age and cultural demographic. White walls were a big fashion statement in the late forties through the early 60's on cars. I remember my Father with a GALLON bucket of white paste-like stuff and a toothbrush on the weekends spiffing up his 4" wide Royals.
Myself, I consider them a Balloon tire thing. But Im not of that era.
If the fenders visually touch the white wall it messes up the look to me. I tried a set on my continental and they look good w/o fenders but blah with them. Not a good bike comparison I know, but same affect.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 6, 2022)

Schwinny said:


> If the fenders visually touch the white wall it messes up the look to me



Yes the WW can really mess with the look if the reveal is off. But when everything lines up it adds another nice detail to the bike.


----------



## Schwinny (Feb 6, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Yes the WW can really mess with the look if the reveal is off. But when everything lines up it adds another nice detail to the bike.



From the view point of someone that doesn't fully appreciate them, I've put quite a few on this past year. I found on chrome fenders they washed out the look on a yellow bike but were pretty nice w/o fenders.
Its funny, Im of the 60's era and I like a tire with a red stripe... 
I put a pair of red stripe tires on a green frame Schwinn Cantilever w/o fenders and I thought it was the best look ever.
 As far as looks go, I guess it just depends.
Originality is different though. I'm glad I haven't caught the original tire bug....


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 6, 2022)

I’m for the sidewalls matching front and rear, (even if the treads might not be the same); but it is one’s preference and may depend on the bike.
Sometimes tho brown-wall tires might be darker or lighter, not a perfect match.

Modern color-wall tires can add color to a plainer looking or black bike; but might not look too good if clashing with the (same color or close-to-same color) rims.

I too like the newer stripes, perhaps even more so if they did not cost extra.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 6, 2022)

I like colored tires but they’re like hens teeth to find that fit S7 Schwinn rims.


----------



## Rollo (Feb 6, 2022)

... Another rule of thumb is use blackwalls if your bike has white painted rims ... as coasterbrakejunkie stated ...


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 6, 2022)

Im kinda with you on the black tires with painted wheels, but sometimes it looks ok. To each his own I guess. A friend’s 62 Typhoon.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Feb 6, 2022)

Here is PC's bike as it looked when he sold it. That pic must be outside your garage.  As GT said I am not a fan of blackwalls on just about anything.  Same with black grips, just drab a bike out. If you like that look more power to you.  I also like whites on white wheels. I don't see how anyone would prefer black tires and grips on that bike. Buy hey that's me do what you like.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 6, 2022)

I put butterscotch chips in my waffles and ketchup on my hot dogs. I am's what I am's, a WW lover


----------



## schwinnman67 (Feb 6, 2022)

Black walls look better with white wheels....
my 62 Typhoon


----------



## Schwinny (Feb 6, 2022)

These two don't look so good to me when you put on their chrome fenders.
White grips on the Conti now look better still.
Its an accent thing right?


----------



## phantom (Feb 6, 2022)

schwinnman67 said:


> Black walls look better with white wheels....
> my 62 Typhoon
> 
> View attachment 1565510



Pretty cool, your avatar looks almost like a photograph of you.


----------



## Schwinny (Feb 6, 2022)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Here is PC's bike as it looked when he sold it. That pic must be outside your garage.  As GT said I am not a fan of blackwalls on just about anything.  Same with black grips, just drab a bike out. If you like that look more power to you.  I also like whites on white wheels. I don't see how anyone would prefer black tires and grips on that bike. Buy hey that's me do what you like.
> 
> View attachment 1565434
> 
> ...



Now see, I think that Corvette would look good with a red stripe tire....


----------



## schwinnman67 (Feb 6, 2022)

phantom said:


> Pretty cool, your avatar looks almost like a photograph of you.



My wife thought that was a good avatar... Crankshaft is one of my favorite comics.


----------



## phantom (Feb 6, 2022)

I can do black walls on some bikes but not many. Just can't do black grips.


----------



## AndyA (Feb 7, 2022)

I prefer black walls except where white walls look better. 😇


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 7, 2022)

Schwinny said:


> These two don't look so good to me when you put on their chrome fenders.
> White grips on the Conti now look better still.
> Its an accent thing right?
> 
> ...



Is your lemon cruiser a repaint? I love it and yes fenders would kill it.


----------



## Schwinny (Feb 7, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Is your lemon cruiser a repaint? I love it and yes fenders would kill it.



Yes, that was a bike made up from a truckload of bikes and parts I bought last Spring. It sold in August.
The New owner (in LA) loves the chrome fenders on it, and it now sports a continental kit and a steering wheel with ape hangars also.
WTF?
He drove all night to come get it and in 4 days texted me the pics of its new life.
At least its not in the boneyard where it was on its way to when I got it.
It started out a ragged blue 71' Typhoon frame twice painted over.


----------



## Dannuus (Feb 7, 2022)

My only rule is never put whitewalls on a bike with white/cream painted rims. Middleweights with tanks and racks tend to look better with whitewalls because in my mind, they are already a "deluxe" version and deserve them. Its personal preference, really. No right or wrong way. And anything fancy you see in the catalog is marketing to get you to buy.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 7, 2022)

I put white sidewalls on my black Typhoon because there’s not enough distinction between the black paint on the fender and the black rubber on the tire.  This is the bike which caused me to post the question in the first place.  I think @Dannuus hit the nail on the head when he stated that if a bike has lots of chrome bling on it, it needs the white sidewalls.  

Brings up another question.  How many of you add bling to a base bike just to give it some flare or because you just happen to have that extra part?


----------



## vincev (Feb 8, 2022)

My rule of thumb is.........If a bike is a nice original with nice paint it gets whitewalls.If it is in used condition and somewhat rough it gets blackwalls.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 8, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> because you just happen to have that extra part?



Oh yea of course. My typhoon is dressed up all nice and shiny.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 8, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I for one do not like the WW with white  painted rims only Chrome. The chrome can go either black or WW. Some dark colored bike look bad a-$-$ with BW tires. See  @rollfaster  Corvette and Speedster above.



I put wide whites on my 53 Hornet that came with the Typhoon cords, but could not find them.. They have white wheels and it's a lot of white on my green bike  so i may switch black walls with the WW.. To each his own...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 8, 2022)

phantom said:


> Pretty cool, your avatar looks almost like a photograph of you.



Hey Phantom, I was thinking the exact same thing.. HA!! HA.. Like minds think alike... Nice bike though...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 8, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> I put white sidewalls on my black Typhoon because there’s not enough distinction between the black paint on the fender and the black rubber on the tire.  This is the bike which caused me to post the question in the first place.  I think @Dannuus hit the nail on the head when he stated that if a bike has lots of chrome bling on it, it needs the white sidewalls.
> 
> Brings up another question.  How many of you add bling to a base bike just to give it some flare or because you just happen to have that extra part?



I like adding some chrome dew dads like fenders,guards, wheels, bells, horns and lots of SHINY things...


----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 27, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I like adding some chrome dew dads like fenders,guards, wheels, bells, horns and lots of SHINY things...



You could get an ostrich picture as an avatar.  Farmers show them a shinny object while their wife sprints behind them to steal their egg.   I have a ton of look-at-me things.


----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 27, 2022)

I only put on blackwalls when I don't have whitewalls.  I am stuck in the 1950s when girls were the things that punched holes in your expensive floor mats with their spike heels.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 27, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I put wide whites on my 53 Hornet that came with the Typhoon cords, but could not find them.. They have white wheels and it's a lot of white on my green bike  so i may switch black walls with the WW.. To each his own...



I have a couple of early Schwinns that have enameled wheels. I have solid colored tires for them. Lots of choices available to coordinate with the color of your bike.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 27, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> You could get an ostrich picture as an avatar.  Farmers show them a shinny object while their wife sprints behind them to steal their egg.   I have a ton of look-at-me things.



Okay NIMROD!!!  😝


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 28, 2022)

The use of Nimrod as an insult is not really an insult at all. Nimrod was a very intelligent and highly respected.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 28, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> The use of Nimrod as an insult is not really an insult at all. Nimrod was a very intelligent and highly respected.



Check Webster’s #3 definition.  😉


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 28, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> The use of Nimrod as an insult is not really an insult at all. Nimrod was a very intelligent and highly respected.



Yeah your right Coaster, i should have told him and the Farmers wife to have fun with that.. Highly respected WHAT?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 1, 2022)

Just busting chops. I heard my dad use that one , as well as many others. Some less acceptable then others hahaha


----------



## Hoagie57 (Mar 4, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Yeah your right Coaster, i should have told him and the Farmers wife to have fun with that.. Highly respected WHAT?



He was a Highly respected NIMROD and a Dedicated follower of fashion "KINKS" 😆


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 4, 2022)

Here is one the people on my route used to call my sub.  He is such a "poindexter"   Got to be in that same category.


----------



## Skiroule69 (Dec 28, 2022)

When I did my first restoration on a Murray Missile in the mid '90s, I HAD to have whitewalls. They were just so classy! These days there are very few bikes I'd put whitewalls on. They just have to fit the overall vibe. For example my '62 and '63 Typhoons. Both came with white enamel rims. With a whitewall, half of the tire gets 'lost' in the color of the rim. Not enough contrast (for me anyway) so they both got blackwalls. For a chrome rim or painted rim other than white, a whitewall looks cool. As far as muscle era bikes go, it's blackwalls all the way unless they're a raised white letter. I LOVE me a Huffy Cheater slick with RWLs!


----------



## Tim s (Dec 29, 2022)

Comes down to personal taste. The girls bike with the yellow sign was at Memory Lane for sale. I didn’t buy it but it tempted me and the wife said she doesn’t want any more bikes. I bought the Hollywood for my daughter for Christmas a couple years ago and IMO it looks better with whites on it.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 29, 2022)

Tim s said:


> Comes down to personal taste. The girls bike with the yellow sign was at Memory Lane for sale. I didn’t buy it but it tempted me and the wife said she doesn’t want any more bikes. I bought the Hollywood for my daughter for Christmas a couple years ago and IMO it looks better with whites on it.
> 
> View attachment 1759571
> 
> ...



I've always been drawn to white walls with the chrome wheels versus black walls on chromes... I also like the red treads or the blue diamonds look pretty COOOLon some bikes.


----------



## TieDye (Dec 29, 2022)

I like blackwalls on painted rims of any color, and whitewalls on chrome rims.


----------

